# Paiement congés fin de contrat



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis employeur d'une assistante maternelle pour notre fille, Mila, qui a eu 3 ans le 17/05 dernier. Elle entrera à l'école en Septembre prochain et a été gardée par l'assistante maternelle de Septembre 2021, jusqu'à Août 2022.

Nous avons opté pour un contrat en année incomplète avec 7 semaines de congés, dont 2 sans soldes (1 semaine à chaque vacance scolaire + 3 semaine en août, soit 7 semaines).


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


Je lui ait déjà versé ces congés en une seule fois au mois de Juin, et je dois établir ses documents de fin de contrat.

Quel est le calcul à réaliser pour calculer ses congés payés du 1er juin au 31 août ? Est-ce le même formule que celle réalisée en Juin dernier ? 

- 5 semaines de 44 heures entre le 1er juin et l 31 aout 2022
- 5 semaines de 36 heures entre le 1er juin et l 31 aout 2022

FORMULE : "Nombre de semaines / 4 X 2,5 jours ouvrables = nombre de jours ouvrables acquis"

10 semaines / 4 X 2,5 jours ouvrables = 6.25 jours ouvrables acquis; arrondis à 7.

LA MÉTHODE DU MAINTIEN DE SALAIRE :
"Total des jours ouvrables / 6 X 40 heures (la moyenne de 44 heures et 36 heures) X taux horaire brut contrat = montant du maintien de salaire"

7 / 6 X 40 heures X 4,49€ = 209,5€

Il y a 2 semaines de congés sans solde.. J'ai l'impression que je lui paye ses 2 semaines dans mes calculs..

Concernant son indemnité de fin de contrat (1/80ème), je dois additionner l'ensemble des montants bruts versés (hors indemnités) que je divise par 80, c'est bien ça ? 

Pouvez-vous me confirmer et me corriger mes calculs ? 

Merci !


----------



## liline17 (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour, il me semble vous avoir déjà vu sur le forum, bravo, vous avez du passer du temps pour comprendre tout ça.
Dans votre calendrier, je ne vois pas de semaine sans solde, juste les CP et les semaines à 44 ou 36h, quelles sont les semaines sans soldes?
Les CP en AI donnent droit à 2,5j de CP ouvrables, toutes les 4 semaines travaillées.
N'aimant pas trop les prises de tête, perso, j'aurai opté pour votre méthode de maintien de salaire, du fait des semaines avec 2 type d'horaire (est ce que j'ai raison, pas certain), de toute façon, une fois votre calcul réalisé, vous devez comparer la somme avec 10% des salaires de juin (CP compris) juillet et aout, et il est probable que les 10% soient plus favorables, du fait des CP
Pour la prime, c'est bien ça, vous calculez sur le montant brut,  et vous versez la somme trouvée telle quel, car cette prime n'est pas soumise à cotisation


----------



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Merci @liline17  pour votre réponse

En effet, j'ai passé énormément de temps et j'aime que les choses soient claires et bien faites, mais également par respect pour mon assistante maternelle qui arrive en fin de carrière. 

Les semaines sans soldes n'ont pas forcément été définies avec l'assistante maternelle. Dans le calendrier, il y a en tout 7 semaines de congés, dont 2 sans soldes. Je pense qu'au final, ça serait les 2 dernières aoûts qui seraient sans soldes car j'ai payé en juin l'ensemble de ses congés... pris entre le 1er Septembre 2021 et le 30 mai 2022. 

Le maintien de salaire est en effet plus intéressant pour elle, et nous avons opter pour cela après calculs.


----------



## liline17 (21 Août 2022)

en général, ce sont les 10% qui sont plus favorables, lorsqu'il y a eu les congés payés en juin, car les CP donnent droit à CP, avez vous pensé à les comparer?
Avez vous fait une régularisation de salaire?
J'ai eu un cas équivalent au votre ces jours ci, les PE n'ayant mis qu'une semaine d'absence entre juin et début aout, date du fin de contrat, il y avait une régularisation de salaire à faire, si vous mettez 2 semaines d'absence, je doute que vous ayez une régularisation à lui payer, mais ce serai bien de le vérifier.
Seules les semaines travaillées donnent droit à CP (ICCP dans votre cas) si il y des semaines d'absences programmées liées à l'AI, celles ci ne donnent pas droit à CP.


----------



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Vous avez raison @liline17 , les 10% sont plus intéressants sur cette deuxième période. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider dans le calcul en retirant les 2 semaines de congés sans solde ?


----------



## Lijana (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je crois qu'en AI il n'y a pas des semaines sans solde, juste de semaines enlevées de la mensualisation=semaines d'absence de l'enfant.

Pour le calcul de ICCP vous devez compte les semaines travaillées de juin à  la fin du contrat, en prenant en compte les semaines de congés acquise de la période précédente et prise pendant la période de juin à  la fin du contrat (ce sont de semaines assimilées à du travail). donc ce ne sont pas 10 mais 13 semaines=9 jours acquis


----------



## Lijana (21 Août 2022)

> j'ai payé en juin l'ensemble de ses congés... pris entre le 1er Septembre 2021 et le 30 mai 2022.misterjerem35


Ce que vous avez payé à en juin ce sont les jours de congés payés acquise de septembre 21 au 31 mai 22. Les semaines ou vous n'avez pas amené votre enfant chez l'assistante maternelle sont des semaines d'absence de l'enfant, semaines déjà enlevées de la mensualisation.


----------



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Ok, merci


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Août 2022)

J'ajouterai qu'en année incomplète, une régularisation de salaire doit être calculée pour vérifier que toutes les heures effectuées de l'assistante maternelle ont bien été payées


----------



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Comment se calcule cette régularisation ?


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Août 2022)

Il faut faire un tableau avec d'un côté les heures payées (mensualisées) et de l'autre les heures réellement effectuées et comparer les deux.


----------



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Sur toute l'année ? 

C'est juste énorme... Il faut reprendre tous les mois depuis septembre 2021 ? Il n'y a pas une formule ?


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Août 2022)

Si votre contrat a commencé en septembre 2021, oui il faut reprendre tout depuis le début.... ça paraît fastidieux mais ça se fait vite surtout que les heures mensualisées sont les mêmes tous les mois sauf quand il y a des heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires


----------



## misterjerem35 (21 Août 2022)

Il y a eu quelques heures complémentaires au début du contrat. Mais elles lui ont déjà été payées... Au fur et à mesure..


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Août 2022)

La régul reste nécessaire et même obligatoire en année incomplète


----------



## misterjerem35 (22 Août 2022)

Ok je vais me renseigner. Merci.


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

attention, les heures complémentaires ouvrent des droits à CP, c'est pour ça que dans ce cas, les 10% sont souvent favorables.
Pour le calcul des CP, puisqu'il n'y aura que 8 semaines travaillées, vous ajoutez les semaines de CP de 2021, par exemple, si elle a acquis 3 semaines de CP en 2021, cela fera 8=3=11 semaines
voici le tuto que je me suis fait, certaines ont d'autres méthodes:
. Congés payés

(nombre de semaines travaillées X 2,5) / 4 = nombre de jours de congés (arrondir au supérieur si résultat avec virgule)

Nombre de jours de congés/6= nombre de semaines de congés

Nombre de semaines de congés X par salaire de la semaine= montant des congés annuels

Exemple de calculs de congés sur 12 mois

Salaire horaire 4€30 brut / 45 semaines travaillées / 40h par semaine

( 45 X 2,5 ) / 4 = 28,12 arrondit à 29        29 / 6 (jours ouvrables) = 4,83     ( 4,83 X 40h ) X 4,30 = 830€76 brut et net 648 €07

-Si la période travaillée contient une semaine incomplète : diviser le nb de jours en + par le nb de jours travaillés par semaine, pour obtenir la valeur semaine.

Ex : contrat sur 4j : 20 semaines travaillées + 2j : 2/4=0,5

(20X2,5)/4=12,5 +0,5=13j de CP

-Si un férié tombe sur un CP acquis, il sera rémunéré en plus


----------



## misterjerem35 (22 Août 2022)

Ca y est, vous m'avez perdu


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

je comprends, mais il faut les regarder plus attentivement et remplacer mes chiffres par les votres dans l'exemple, j'ai détaillé pour que vous puissiez comprendre, sinon, vous me donnez vos chiffres et je ferai le calcul pour vous.
salaire horaire brut, nb d'heures par semaine, congés acquis au 1er mai 2022


----------



## misterjerem35 (22 Août 2022)

Merci à vous !

Son salaire brut horaire est de 4,49€.

Elle travaillait 1 semaine sur 2 soit à 36h soit à 44h, soit une moyenne de 40 heures par semaine. C'était régulier.

Congés acquis au 1er mai 2022, voici le calcul que j'ai réalisé pour lui payer sa première partie de congés :

Nombre de semaines / 4 X 2,5 jours ouvrables = nombre de jours ouvrables acquis"

34 semaines / 4 X 2,5 jours ouvrables = 22 jours ouvrables acquis

Mon assmat a réellement travaillé 34 semaines depuis le 1er septembre jusqu’au 31 mai 2022.
(18 semaines de 36 heures et 16 semaines de 44 heures)

LA MÉTHODE DU MAINTIEN DE SALAIRE :
"Total des jours ouvrables / 6 X 40 heures X taux horaire brut contrat = montant du maintien de salaire"

22 / 6 X 40 heures X 4,49€ = 658,53€

LA MÉTHODE DES 10% (dixième) :
"Total brut des salaires* X 0,1 = montant avec la règle des 10%"

5874,94€ x 0,1 = 587,50€

*Total brut des salaires = tous les salaires versés depuis le début du contrat au 31 mai de l’année en cours

Est-ce que ces éléments vous suffisent ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

mes chiffres sont à prendre avec précaution, mais en les comparant avec des calculs fais par de plus douées que moi (probablement en vacances actuellement), on obtient des résultats très proches.
Vous avez simplifié en majorant à la hausse pour faire une moyenne, je vais donc suivre votre méthode et prendre 40h par semaine en moyenne.
cp acquis: 22j/6=3,66 , elle a acquis 3,66 semaines de CP en 2021
(8s+3,66s)X2,5/4= 7,28 arrondit à 8j d'ICCP (du 1er juin au dernier jour travaillé)
8j/6=1,33 semaine X 4,49 brut X 40h= 239,46€ brut
239,46 X 0,7812= 187€07 net
Cette somme doit être comparée au 10% des salaires de juin (y compris les CP et heures complémentaires) juillet et aout


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

Si vous pensez que c'est compliqué, je suis plus que d'accord avec vous, surtout que cela ne représente qu'une petite partie de tout ce qu'ont doit maitriser dans notre profession, un comptable n'y retrouverai pas sa calculette  du coup, je suis admirative de tout parent qui ose s'y plonger


----------



## misterjerem35 (22 Août 2022)

Si je vous suis :

Les 8s, c'est les 10 semaines- les 2 semaines de congés sans soldes ? Qui ont été travaillées (congés payés inclu) du 1er juin 2022 au 1er septembre 2022 ?


----------



## misterjerem35 (22 Août 2022)

Cela m'embête de prendre un comptable alors que j'arrive presque à la fin et que ce sont les derniers calculs à effectuer avant la fin du contrat


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

oui, ce sont bien les semaines travaillées du 1er juin à la fin du contrat


----------



## misterjerem35 (22 Août 2022)

Donc si je comprends bien, il y aurait une régularisation d'environ 200€ à effectuer en + des congés payés + de son indemnité de fin de contrat 1/80eme ?


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

je n'ai pas calculé la régularisation, seulement ses congés du 1er juin au dernier jour travaillé, ce sont des congés en cours d'acquisition que l'on appelle ICCP indemnité compensatrice de congés payés.
Pour la régularisation, perso, au bout d'1 an, je vérifie que le nombre de semaines d'absence programmée à bien été non travaillé, si c'est le cas, je ne fais pas de régularisation, 
Si tout va bien, en fin de contrat, je ne fais la régularisation que du 1er juin au dernier jour, dans ce cas, vous calculez le nombres d'heures travaillées ou assimilées travaillées, par exemple, toute absence qui n'a pas entrainé de déduction de salaire, est une période assimilée travaillée.
Vous comparez ensuite le nb d'h que vous avez payé au nb d'h qu'elle a réellement travaillé, si elle a travaillé plus que ce qu'elle a été payée, vous lui devez la différence, si elle a travaillé moins, elle ne vous doit rien


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour son ICCP: 239,46 brut X 0,7812= 187€07 net


----------



## misterjerem35 (23 Août 2022)

Merci pour ton retour.

Une dernière question avant de faire le point avec mon assistante maternelle vendredi matin.

Doit-on inclure le montant des congés payés versé au mois d'août pour calculer l'indemnité de fin de contrat (1/80ème) ?


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

oui, tout ce qui est soumis à cotisation: mensualisation, heures supplémentaires, complémentaires, CP et ICCP, rentrent dans ce calcul
la prime se calcule sur tous les bruts et se verse sans la passer en net, car cette prime n'est pas soumise à cotisation sociales


----------

